# Thoughts with Belgium



## Steerpike (Mar 22, 2016)

If there are any forum members, or friends or families of forum members, there, I hope they are safe.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 22, 2016)

Same here. I hope you all are safe and that nothing else happens. And my condolences for having this tragedy occur.


----------



## Geo (Mar 22, 2016)

We live by the airport, and fortunately everyone we know is safe and well, but we're worry for others and sad for everyone that suffered.

The, planes have just started to flight over again. Before, without their noise, without the people because the public transport was stopped, with so many streets closed, the silence was overwhelming, broken only by the sirens of the police cars passing by. A constant and terrible reminder of what happened, what it is still happening...


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 22, 2016)

Geo said:


> We live by the airport, and fortunately everyone we know is safe and well, but we're worry for others and sad for everyone that suffered.
> 
> The, planes have just started to flight over again. Before, without their noise, without the people because the public transport was stopped, with so many streets closed, the silence was overwhelming, broken only by the sirens of the police cars passing by. A constant and terrible reminder of what happened, what it is still happening...



I'm sorry to hear about all of this. My thoughts are with you and your countrymen. Belgium is a beautiful place full of friendly people.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 22, 2016)

Steerpike said:


> Belgium is a beautiful place full of friendly people.


I second that.
I have never had a bad day in Belgium.
The people are warm, open and helpful.
Long may they remain so.


----------



## Ban (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you very much Steerpike. I live in the border region between the Netherlands and Belgium. My train station and its, even vaguely, muslim-looking passengers were heavily surveilled when I arrived. The particular train I use has to go to Amsterdam, which I believe is largely locked down as I speak. Considering the importance of Amsterdam to our country there was a particularly dominant feeling of dread as I and my fellow commuters boarded the train. 

As with the Paris attacks, I was worried sick for the people I know who live in Brussels. Luckily they are all fine. I have spent the last few hours talking, watching and reading about the attacks and it just makes me sick and angry. As someone who is heavily interested in politics I dread what effect this will have on my country and on Europe. Not only do I fear for even more violence and bloodshed, but I also worry about how our internal politics will change. Far right parties have been on a steady rise for a while now, and after Charlie Hebdo and the Paris attacks they only gathered more support. I fear we're going in a very bad direction.


----------



## Geo (Mar 23, 2016)

Steerpike, Brian Scott Allen, CupofJoe, Benten
Thank you for taking the time to express your feelings and makes us feel supported. 
It is a terrible thing these attacks, as the ones before, in Europe and in Turkey.
I hope people here will remain open and rational, understanding that these are the acts of irrational people full of hatred and not the representation of a whole culture.
I have to say that I admire all my neighbors, I'm a newby here, but some of them are in their 90's, born in this street, fought in WWII and they're talking about keeping their hearts open, not hating, it is truly inspiring how they're facing this events.


----------

